# Heat Pressing Vinyl on Hi-Vis Vest



## craig42 (Mar 10, 2010)

Hi All.

I'm new to this game and have tried heat pressing vinly onto a 100% Polyester Hi-Vis vest.

I obviously did something wrong because it melted the vest. The Temperature was about 150 dec. c. and used firm pressure for 20 seconds. The press is a jetpress 14.

Can anyone advise me about the temperature and time I should be using and do I need to use teflon paper.

Thanks for your help, Craig


----------



## logon511girl (Jan 23, 2010)

craig42 said:


> Hi All.
> 
> I'm new to this game and have tried heat pressing vinly onto a 100% Polyester Hi-Vis vest.
> 
> ...


We have had no problems pressing on these types of vests; we usually set the temperature around 300 degrees to press reflective lettering - I am unfamiliar with the Jetpress so I am sorry but I cannot help you there - 

But on another note, always use teflon with this material...we had a similar problem with pieces of fabric melting to the press and also the color dye of the vests can seep into the press and then everything you press afterwards has the his-vis-lime look to it....

Hope this helps a bit....


----------



## Nick Horvath (Feb 26, 2010)

In addition to that, what type of vinyl are you using?

Is there some type of coating on the vest?

Also, 150C seems pretty low of a temperature to melt the vest. I would recommend that you test your heat press to ensure that it is not running hotter than what you set it to.


----------



## craig42 (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks very much to both of you for your advice. The press I am using has a manual temperature guage and it seems to have stuck so I was using a much higher temperature than I thought.


----------



## buehrle (Jan 14, 2008)

150c is about 300f. make sure your using the right temp for your stuff and the vest.


----------



## bwdesigns (Aug 10, 2006)

Is it possible, is there an HTV which will stick to the reflective strips sewn onto safety jackets, shirts, etc?
Joto one-for-all?
TIA


----------



## Twisted Grafix (Oct 5, 2016)

No, the reflective strips have a non stick coating so that inks and htv materials will not adhere. They do this so that the reflective strips stay reflective and do their job at night.


----------



## seamstress96 (Apr 30, 2012)

Can you embroider on the reflective strips? I have a client wanting personalization on their hi vis tees and they strip is above the pockets.


----------



## elke45 (Jun 14, 2019)

Hi seamstess96, we embroider over the reflective striping. But it is not as nice looking for small lettering. Make sure your sewing machine can go through the extra layers. We use industrial size machines. 

Hope this helps


----------

